# Blue Planet brand - Fin rot



## Alavna (May 23, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

I wanted to ask for opinions on the Blue Planet brand? Particularly when curing fin rot. It's started popping up all over here in Australia. In my 2 previous cases of fin rot the aquariums were pushing Bettafix which did nothing.

Hopefully if it's worked for some it can help heal others sick fish 

Thanks!

Story below as to why I'm asking:

My fish Stanley has developed a case of fin rot. Unfortunately as he is a crown tail I caught it too late :-( He fins often ranged from ragged/not many 'spines' to normal crown style so I didn't find it unusual when his dorsal fin started shrinking slightly. He did develop a slight fungal infection at first so I bought Blue Planet Multi Cure which the lady at the aquarium said would also help with any fin rot when I asked. 

For those who are curious or know what these are and do - the Multi Cure contains the following active ingredients: 0.40mg/mL Malachite Green, 4.00mg/mL Methylene Blue, 2.00mg/mL Acriflavine. It's a broad spectrum medication that 'aids in the treatment of White Spot, Velvet and fungal diseases'.

During his first dose it got rid of the fungus on his fins and seemed to slow the fin rot which I then noticed he defiantly had. Unfortunately by the 3rd dose his fin has started to deteriorate again, losing almost all its colour and his body under his dorsal fin has started to lose colour. After the death of 2 bettas at my work from fin rot, which turned into body rot, I'm not as optimistic that he will bounce back from this.

He's still swimming, blowing bubble nests and acting as usual. No change in his appetite since the fungus disappeared, he wasn't that interested in food when he had the 'fin fungus'. Overall he's still a very happy fish and his little body seems to be fighting this fin rot or whatever it is which gives me a sliver of hope.

Tank details:

He's in approx 9-10 liters of water (approx 2.3-2.6 gallons) 
Filtered (carbon taken out so it doesn't filter out the medication)
Temperature is currently at 31 degrees Celsius (87 degrees Fahrenheit). On the warmer side but I live in Australia and it's summer.
No added salt as the filter is for fresh water only (it came with a previous tank)
Decorations: currently 1 live plant on a terracotta pot (new addition that I bought when I thought it was just a fungus and not fin rot). 1 big arch statue, 2 small arch statues and his hammock. I took these out and cleaned them when I started the medication and allowed to dry completely.
Water changes: normally once approx every week, about 25% to 50%. With the medication I am following the instructions which say every 3 days, 25% water change.
I use tap water to which I add a water ager/conditioner (Blue Planet brand) and let it rest for at least 24 hours to work it's magic.
Haven't tested the PH etc.

Photos below.
Today in most recent treatment:








Earlier today at the end of the 2nd treatment:








During first treatment:








When I first noticed the fungus:


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I myself use blue planet brand products when looking after my own boys. 
The three blue planet products I use the most is the multi cure and for more serious concerns I use tetracycline as an antibacterial and Tri-sulfa as well. I have found as long as they are applied properly those three can kick most things.

What may be exacerbating his rot issues are a few things i spotted in your assesment and routine-
In a 10 liter tank you need to do one full change a week to prevent serious infection (or two 50% if you prefer) which may be one of the reasons for the recurring rot, especially if food and waste is left in the tank between cleans because this becomes a fungal breeding ground.
have you checked the ph of his tank? The water chemistry may be affecting the treatment's effectiveness.

Also what food is he currently eating?

(Edit= Just reread you haven't checked the ph- I read it then forgot because I am smart.)


----------



## Alavna (May 23, 2013)

I checked at the aquarium today and unfortunately they don't have any of the Blue Planet stuff you mentioned left. They did have some immune booster stuff called Voogle. It's all natural so can be used in combination with the Multicure. It was a tad expensive so I couldn't get it today. 

They did however suggest an alternative - give him some blood worms instead of just pellets (vary his diet a little), try and keep him healthy and happy so his immune system doesn't crash. He's mainly been on pellets, I think it may be Betta Gold. He occasionally gets a quarter of a pea when we have them. 

His loss of colour hasn't seemed to have spread from yesterday and he hasn't lost anymore fin. I'm taking the lack of negative as a sign he's probably bouncing back. I know it may take a bit before I see some positive results like fin regrowth though.

Stanley does have 1 scale near his head that is lighter than usual. Hard to see in pictures with all the glare. I've included pics from today below.










The 1 discoloured scale is visible in these photos, it's near the top of his body above his pectoral fin. Hard to see past the water spots on the glass  

















This picture makes it look like colour is slowly coming back to his dorsal fin


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

His dorsal is regrowing, all that white is the find knitting back together that is a very good sign.
Their feeding suggestion was spot on and I dont think he will need anything more if the growth keeps going the way it is


----------

